# Poecilotheria metallica



## dakota (May 10, 2005)

does anyone know where to buy this speceies under $100

the species is called Poecilotheria metallica

heres a link http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/PMET13.JPG

thanks,

dakota


----------



## Jesse (May 11, 2005)

You absolutely will not find this species at any stage under even $200! It is quite rare in the hobby and in very high demand. Their average price has gone from $350-400 the past year to what it is now $250-300. Also it is a very poor choice for a beginner, Poecilotheria are very very quick and are one of the most venomous of the tarantulas. If I were you I would start with a Grammostola spp. like G. rosea.


----------



## dakota (May 11, 2005)

i want an old world tarantula bacause they don't kick up hair. what about a singapore blue or earth tiger ar a king baboon


----------



## Jesse (May 11, 2005)

Grammostola have urticating hair but hardly ever, if ever, use it. Do you know already if the hair bothers you? Almost all of my T's are new world and I have yet to get a reaction from their hair, but most of mine don't actually kick their hair at me. Old world species for the most part are very aggressive/defensive, secretive(stay in their burrow all the time), and potentially dangerous to those who are inexperienced. A singapore blue and Malaysian earth tiger are poor choices for beginners because they are a little more tricky in their care requirements and they cost a lot (singapore blue= $400+). I have had C. crawshayi (King baboon) in the past and they spent 99.9999% of the time in their burrow, so I never could see them (I have since given them away). Read The Tarantula Keeper's Guide by Shultz &amp; Shultz then decide on a T(tarantula).


----------



## dakota (May 11, 2005)

what about an indian ornamental?


----------



## Jesse (May 11, 2005)

> what about an indian ornamental?


"Indian ornamental" = Poecilotheria regalis = refer to earlier posts


----------



## dakota (May 11, 2005)

are there any colorful old world spiders that i could get at all?


----------



## Barvid (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

I would recommend the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, they are from venezuelas hot areas, like desert i mean! They are red, green and blue and they will web a lot in your terrarium. They are not expensive but they are beautifull!! But they do kick hair and they are not from the old world.

I would only recommend the Poecilotherias if you are an advanced spider keeper who does not see his spiders as pets! As Jesse says they are very venomous and they are QUICK and BIG (Some species)

But if you want a Poke then chose the P regalis while they are very pretty and they are not so expensive. But keep your fingers to your self :wink:

Send me a mail if you want to know something more !!

Mail: [email protected]

Best regards

Barvid


----------

